# uk leaving the eu



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Just thought I'd get something going.
Watched Camerons speech today.
Does it worry anybody?
The ramifications are tremendous, no winter fuel allowance, no pension increase, visas to enter Spain!! and no right to stay in Spain.
Oh dear, I'm British through and through but why do we continue with a 'Dad's Army' attitude to the rest of the world.
I will still be retiring to Spain within the next 12 months, and wait and see' 
I could rant on and on, that does not impress anybody, just wanted to see other views.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We beat you to it Tony lol!!!! Have a read of this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/139433-if-britain-leaves-eu.html - its in our bar - La Tasca - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

Jo xxx


----------

